# Phew, I'm exhausted!



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

I just wanted to make a comment. I joined this forum a few weeks ago. I might mention also that I belong to several forums. Anyway, I have never seen a forum that has soooo much activity !! For example, I have not been on in a few days, and I always like to start at the introductions and welcome all the newbies. By the time I finished with the 'welcomes' [and I didn't even make it through the whole list] my time here was up [have to get back to the real world] and I was exhausted . 
I may have to allow much more time for this place if I ever want to make it through the whole thing! I could literally spend the whole day here and still not see all there is top see.
So I just wanted to say: "Nice work Austin, this is ONE NICE FORUM!!"
:wahoo:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you are enjoying it! :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to have started it and Austin has taken over the forum so well.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

This works for me:
I'm quite busy throughout the day, but I find that popping in for 5 minutes every couple of hours during the day lets me keep caught up with all the wonderful people here and the invaluable information that is provided


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Oops my bad !! Give me a minute to remove the foot from my mouth. So sorry Stacey, obviously I am fairly new here and any communications have always come from Austin. So let me say kudos to you as well, Stacey, for creating one heck of a nice site.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It sure is a great site, but I need to quit reading everything, I could sit here for hours and not read all the old pages,
much less the new ones! Thanks again, Stacey for creating this forum! And Austin for continuing it. Plus, thanks to 
all the moderators for all their insight and help!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It's ok. I created the shell but it's the members that make TGS what it is


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

I try really hard not to delve into old posts... because I'd be stuck reading them ALL DAY.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

